# Tren without HCG?



## dannyg15 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just looking for a little feedback here. I'm currently priming for my first cycle of Tren A/ Test Prop. I plan on running Arimidex, Caber, and Proviron in addition to my injectables. By not running HCG, would I just be asking for trouble?


----------



## redz (Feb 13, 2012)

HCG is really great and worthwhile. The shots are so easy and painless why skip it when it could help you recover better.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 13, 2012)

Ran it while on my first cycle(test only) and was told it was overkill, but I was okay with that.  Could not get my hands on any for my second cycle(prop and tren a) and still have balls the size of grapefruits.  Im sure many other factors can come into play but I have not felt like I needed it(zero blood work to back up my claim).


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 13, 2012)

If you can't run it on try to get some for PCT and blast it while the esters clear or the last week of your cycle.


----------



## dannyg15 (Feb 14, 2012)

Believe me, I definately want to run it. I'll have to order some, and just push my cycle back a few weeks.


----------



## boss (Feb 15, 2012)

Why do you feel the need to jump into tren on only your second cycle?


----------



## dannyg15 (Feb 15, 2012)

boss said:


> Why do you feel the need to jump into tren on only your second cycle?



Boss, I honestly don't even know if I'm going to use it yet. This will be my third cycle, and it wasn't until after I had already purchased it, that I found out how intense the sides can be. I change my mind about it every day. I have a ton of Prop on hand, and I may decide to run a different cycle with that. Are you saying it's a bad idea to jump into the Tren at my experience level?


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 15, 2012)

danny honestly the sides aren't that bad, a little increase in BP (u can feel ur heart beat in ur chest and neck), night sweats arent horrible, definitely increased aggression, and a little anxiety is all.  if you feel any of those just know that its the tren bro and to just push through it.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 15, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> danny honestly the sides aren't that bad, a little increase in BP (u can feel ur heart beat in ur chest and neck), night sweats arent horrible, definitely increased aggression, and a little anxiety is all.  if you feel any of those just know that its the tren bro and to just push through it.



^^what he said.  Im using it on my second cycle with just prop and I love it.  Sides have been minimal if any.  Sweats(who cares), sleep is a little screwy but I never had good sleep before I started cycling so I dont blame the gear.  I think it gets a bad rap from those misusing it or running it and superman levels


----------



## dannyg15 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks adwal, and suprfast. Somedays, I can't wait to start my cycle, and others I'm a little apprehensive about it. I was gonna start pretty low, like Tren A/200, Prop/400 a week. I'm also going to run Proviron, Arimidex, Caber, and hopefully some HCG. I was thinking 8 weeks. What do you think?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 15, 2012)

dannyg15 said:


> Thanks adwal, and suprfast. Somedays, I can't wait to start my cycle, and others I'm a little apprehensive about it. I was gonna start pretty low, like Tren A/200, Prop/400 a week. I'm also going to run Proviron, Arimidex, Caber, and hopefully some HCG. I was thinking 8 weeks. What do you think?



Tren & deca are both very suppressive and I would certainly use HCG with you'r planned cycle. 
I wouldnt think you'd have a problem with 200mgs of tren ace wkly. 
If you do(which I doubt) then you could just back it off and up you'r prop. 
The ace will clear very fast and thats why most reccomend it for a first run with tren. 
I like 12 wk cycles but thats just my preferance and I like long esters for the majority of the run with the exception of some shorts for front & rear kickers. 
Orals work fine for this also but short esters do the trick.
I understand and appreciate you wanting to be very safe and I'm glad to see you are taking caber with that. .5mgs 2x wkly should do you fine.


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 15, 2012)

If you could get some HCG then I would and have it on hand just in case you need it. Then if you do not need it while you are on then you could use it as part of your PCT. The side effects are way over rated my friend is almost 10 wks into a tren hex run with 400 per wk divided into 3 even doses. Maybe some night sweats but not a big deal. He is sleeping just fine, the other sides are there but they are way manageable. As it has been said many time just start out slow and gradually increase it until you feel like you are at a good point with it.


----------



## theboss05 (Feb 15, 2012)

HCG is worth it man.. Tren seems to shut down my sex life.. Id recomend running it.. you have nothing to loose.


----------



## dannyg15 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot  fellas, I'm going to order some, and hope that it gets here semi-quick. I want to start my cycle no later than April 28th.


----------



## Back Pain Doctor (Feb 16, 2012)

great to hear that danny


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 16, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> If you could get some HCG then I would and have it on hand just in case you need it. Then if you do not need it while you are on then you could use it as part of your PCT. The side effects are way over rated my friend is almost 10 wks into a tren hex run with 400 per wk divided into 3 even doses. Maybe some night sweats but not a big deal. He is sleeping just fine, the other sides are there but they are way manageable. As it has been said many time just start out slow and gradually increase it until you feel like you are at a good point with it.



Hcg should not be used as part of pct. It is suppressive itself. It can be used in the gap between last injection and start of pct (in the case of long esters the gap is longer and this makes more sense).

Best to use it during cycle.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm glad you decided to get some HCG.
I feel it's always a good idea as it will be one less thing you will have to over come during you'r PCT.
Since you are planning well in advance for you'r cycle you have plenty of time to get some. 
It also gives you time to double check and put everything down on paper as to exactly what you are going to need on hand such as ai's and such.
I order a lot of ai's, serms, caber, HCG etc and if you need a opinion as to where to get these just PM me. 
Ordering a lot of these at one time helps offset the shipping charges and I always prefer to have extra of everything for the just in case scenario's.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

Its good to use since its such a light aas.it wont suppress your hormone level


----------

